# Drum Brake Spindle - Wearing OK ?



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

On my 1967 GTO I recently replaced my front inner and outer wheel bearings + races and was looking at the drum brake spindles and wondered if they looked "normal" .

The link below has pictures of each side, what confused me was the smooth section followed by what looks like a roughed up steel section, any ideas on why it's like this?



https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BA7474E41B550ABC!6046&authkey=!AAI0_CJHgvBjE8Q&ithint=folder%2c


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

what you're seeing is the raw finish of the spindle between the two machined areas where the A2 and A6 bearing ride. Have pulled literally thousands of '64+ drum and '67+ disc spindles. What you want to be concerned with is if there is scoring where each beaing rides. typically it's the smaller bearing that will seize and chew up the spindle. If such scoring exists, need to replace the bare spindle with a quality used spindle.

The A body drum spindles come in two '64-72 styles, one the '64-65, possibly '66, and then the '67-72 style. The earlier style has smaller diam holes for the two bolts that attach the factory steering arm. The same era A body steering arms are separated into '64,65, possibly '66, then the "mid year" style that was used through the '70 model, then the HD style which were used on '71-72's.

The only other problem with the spindles is if one has been a hard wreck and the spindle was somehow tweaked, in pulling factory disc spindles and drum spindles have only ran across one such spindle, and the damage was obvious.


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Pinion head, very informative & helpful.


----------

